# AAS Conversions - Blends



## powders101 (Oct 13, 2011)

400mg/ml Test Enan/Mast/EQ Blend -

Test E 250mg = roughly .25m or (0.25 cm^3)l volumetrically (possibly less)
Masteron E 250mg = 0.8 * 250 = 0.2ml (or cm ^3) you choose the units.
Boldenone Undecylenate 300mg = 0.8 * 300 = .24 ml or cm^ 3

Total is 0.74 cm^3/ml. at a max, it may end up being less but like I said Test E is a greate deal less dense than most people believe. Its not like other compounds which range from 0.75-0.85. I used 0.8 as an average for the other two. Test E & Deca are both closer to 1.0 per gram.

So that means you 0.24 ml's of solvent that means if you use 2/20 mix of BA/BB you end up with 0.02 ml's of oil. Not very much at all thats 2.0 ml's of oil per 100ml's you make. Very little. Since there is also sooo much hormone in there it would be very very thick. While it could be done you would basically have pure solvent and no oil in your mix. I personally have made Test E @ 600mg /ml. and Bold at 700mg /ml. I heard of a UGL that made bold at 900mg/ml. However I personally do not see the benefit in that.

For me personally any mixture over 500mg gets a bit thick and just plain not fun too use. It is far easier to inject more solvent/oil than it is to handle hormone particulate in your muscle tissue.

I would personally use this mixture.

125mg Test E
125mg Masteron
150mg Bold.

it gives you 400mg per ml and is easy to make, stay stable in solution and pretty painless.
Also you only need to shoot 2 cc's to get what you originally desired.

If you wanted to up it up by 20% to:
150mg Test E
150mg Masteron
180mg Bold
total = 480mg
Take 1.66ml to get what you want

or try it at
166mg Test E
166mg Mast
200mg Bold
total = 533mg
then you dose it at 1.5ml's to get what you want.

Basically your numbers get a bit more complicated. Its really up to your. I mean you could change your numbers so you dont have to work with .66's in your equations but that just gets annoying as you are compromising to meet the space reqquirements.

I recommend cutting it in half personally.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 13, 2011)

*300mg/ml Test Prop/Tren Ace/BNE Blend*

A starting recipe could be something simple like:

100mg Test Prop
100mg Tren Ace
100mg BNE
2% BA
20% BB
50/50 EO - Grapeseed Oil Mix to fill the rest.

All of the these compounds (Test P, Tren A, BNE) have densities right around .8 cm^3/g that means that 1g of say test p equals roughly 0.8ml in volume. Therefore you would do the following calcs:

100mg or 0.1g Test Prop = 0.08 ml
100mg or 0.1g Tren Ace = 0.08 ml
100mg or 0.1g BNE = 0.08 ml
2% BA = 0.02ml
20% BB = 0.2ml

Total Hormone + Solvents = 0.46ml

Therefore you would need 0.54 ml oil/eo or 54% if done volumetricly.

To extrapolate the recipe then you could do this:

10g test prop
10g Tren Ace
10g BNE
2% BA (2 ml)
20% BB (20 ml)
54ml Oil/EO (50/50)

All I did was multiply the ratios I found earlier by 100. Very simple.

All of this stuff is pretty cheap to do small scale I mean the most expensive stuff is probably the hormones, not including test as that is cheap as hell, then EO is more expensive, followed by the cost of the filters.

In total you could get away with 500 bucks and having enough to get you going. For equipment you would want the following:

Glass Vials Crimped and Sealed
(Once you get bigger/make more of it buy your own crimper as $1 per vial is stupid expensive)
benzyl alcohol
Benzyl Benzoate
Grapeseed Oil (Very thin but low smoke point so dont heat it too much)
Ethyl Oleate
whatman filters - syringe type for cost
20 & 60 cc syringes
Glass Jars for mixing
18g needles - to load vials

Thats enough to get you started. Also might help to get one of those caulking guns to help with the filtering. It is very hard on your hands to squeeze 60mls of oil through a whatman so using a caulking gun to do the work for you is way better.


----------



## powders101 (Oct 13, 2011)

*200mg/ml Test Prop/Tren Ace/Mast Prop*

100g test prop
50g tren ace
50g mast prop
200ml bb 20%
20ml ba 2%
620ml eo

This will give you 1000ml
100mg/ml test prop
50mg/ml tren ace
50mg/ml mast prop


----------



## powders101 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Test Prop/Tren Ace/EQ/Mast Prop*

test prop---100mg
tren ace----75 mg
bold und----200mg i change this form what you wanted will work better
dros prop---100mg
i changed the displacement to .75 so the powder weight is 35.6 round up to 36

now this is what we have
100(v)-36(d)-2(ba)-20(bb)= 42 ml of carrier needed

looks like this
2ml ba 4ml ba
20ml bb 22ml bb
42ml EO 38ml EO
i am covering all grounds to make this work the second numbers you see above are 4% ba and 22% bb
this will greater the chance at the mg/ml with just EO as a carrier to hold at that high of a dosage


now second recipe same hormone powders different mg

test p ----75mg
tren a-----75mg
bold und---175mg
dros p----75mg

this is 400mg/ml at same displacement of .75 which is 40g of powder
at a displacement of 30ml of powder weight
so it looks like this
100(v)-30(d)-2(ba)-20(bb)= 48ml of carrier

2ml ba
20ml bb
48ml EO

now for the test batches so my post does not get a mile long they will be side by side with

475mg/ml 400mg/ml
test p 1g .75g
tren a .75g .75g
bold u 2g 1.75g
dros 1g .75
5ml(d) 4ml(d)

ba 1ml 1ml
bb 2ml 2ml
EO 2ml 3ml

both will be 10ml


----------



## powders101 (Oct 13, 2011)

*375mg/ml Test Prop/Tren Ace/EQ*

test prop 200mg
tren ace 100mg
bold und 75mg

ok i changed the mg of the tren because the total if i didn't would be to high
so this give you a better mix

test prop 20g
tren ace 10g
bold und 7.5g

your displacement of powder is 32ml
so this is what you need
2ml ba
20ml bb
46ml of EO

follow the step by step post that was made and this will yeild
375mg/ml and make 100ml solution


----------



## powders101 (Oct 13, 2011)

*375mg/ml Test Prop/Tren Ace/Mast Prop/Winny*

test prop 150mg x100= 15000= 15g
tren ace 100mg x100= 10000= 10g
mast 75mg x100= 7500=7.5 g
winny 50mg x 100= 5000=5 g

total mg/ml 375mg/ml

ok to figure out the grams for each you need to know the total ml you are going to make, here we are doing 100ml conversion
as shown above it.
now add the 4 amounts together and you get 37.5g total take that and multiply it by .85 which is amount of powder weight

so 37.5 x .85= 31.875 you can round up to 32 ml. this is how much room the powder will take up
now we need to figure out the ba/bb in % and ml which are the same thing

ok to fiugre out this you have to multiply each by the total volumn which is 100
so the BA is .02x100=2%/ml and the BB is .2x100=20%/ml

so with the displacement and the BA/BB we need to subtract form 100 to get the amount of oil/EO

100(v)-32(d)-2(ba)-20(bb)= 46ml of carrier

the rest is simple if you have done the cooking part just follow the normal steps you use and then you are done


----------



## powders101 (Oct 13, 2011)

*250mg/ml Sustanon*

78,75ml OIL
2,5ml BA 2,5%
7,5ml BB 7,5%
3g test Prop
6g test phenylprop
6g test Isocaproate
10g test Decaonate
Makes 100 ml @ 250mg/ml


----------



## powders101 (Oct 13, 2011)

*200mg/ml Test Prop/Tren Ace/Mast*

For 50mls of prop/tren/mast at 200mg/ml with 2/20 ba/bb:

17.63ml EO
17.63ml grapeseed
10.00 grams /tren ace or masteron or prop
2.0ml ba
20.00ml bb

I found this in a thread here.

you can use this for up to 150mg/ml just a slight change in ml's but withthe math its easy.
now the 200mg/ml Prop

10ml.................200mg/ml..................2g of powder
2 x .8 = 1.6 + .4 ml of guaiacol = 2ml (d)
2ml (d)
.5ml (ba)
2ml (bb)
3.5ml EO
2ml GSO
with the added .4ml of guaiacol it should take the edge off and the EO/GSO
i changed to 75/25.

--------------------------------------------

10 grams @ 100mg/ml recipe.

70.50ml oil
10gr powder
2ml ba
20ml bb

10gr @ 200mg/ml recipe
63 ml oil
20gr powder
2ml ba
20ml bb


----------



## powders101 (Oct 13, 2011)

Some Frequently Asked Questions:
--"What's a good recipe for X?"
--"How much of hormone X can I get to hold?"
--"Or how about a blend of X and Y, etc.?"


This is a basic guide for elementary homebrewing, using basic compounds and solvents, that attempts to gather information in one place for easy reference, AND to provide the basic understanding behind the process so that recipes are no longer needed.

For most recipes here, I have attempted to identify the upper range of a viable concentration for each compound. Occasionally, I have added guidelines where the concentration may hold, but be too high for comfort, but this varies from individual to individual, so use your own discretion. To my knowledge, the following will hold in a 2%BA/20%BB mix:*


Testosterone:
Propionate - 150mg/ml (200 will hold, but too painful to be useful, 100mg/ml is probably the comfort limit for most users.)**
Phenylpropionate - 150mg/ml
Enanthate - 400mg/ml (high concentrations of even long esters can cause pain in some users, and using adequate solvent ratios is key.)
Cypionate - 300mg/ml (but cyp is finicky and can crash on you without warning, even at 250-275mg/ml, depending on powder quality, so 200mg/ml is the safest concentration.)***
E/C Blend - 500mg/ml (may require a little extra care, but very doable.)***

Trenbolone:
Acetate - 150mg/ml (250 will hold, but too painful to be useful)
Enanthate - 400-500mg/ml (will hold, but see note on Test E.)

Drostanalone:
Propionate - 150mg/ml
Enanthate - 400mg/ml

Boldenone:
Propionate - will hold at 100mg/ml, and probably more (BUT watch the pain factor on short-ester boldenone - better yet, avoid altogether. Crippling pain and flu-like symptoms have been reported as low as 25-50mg/ml.)
Undeclynate - 600mg/ml (may have a bit of a bite, though - Bold U powder often has some impurities from the nature of the manufacturing process which cause some knotting of the injection site, additionally, see warning on high concentrations, generally. 400mg/ml should be relatively painless for most.)

Nandrolone:
Phenylpropionate - 150mg/ml (or less for most users.)
Decanoate - 400mg/ml (but almost surely would hold fine at 500)

Blends:
Some examples of blends that will hold in a 2%BA/20%BB mix:
(per 3ml)

800 Test E/600 Deca
600 Test E/400 Deca/500 Drostanolone E

--You could add to this list forever, but the key here is that when you combine compounds, you should use the above concentration guidelines for the individual compounds, and note that you can probably get about 20-25% more hormone to hold when using multiple compounds, than when using a single compound. This is due to the nuances in molecular size and structure of the different compounds. A non-scientific way to think about this is they are not all competing for the same space in the solution.

--Now, if you want to keep the blend relatively painless, sticking to the numbers above, or a little lower, will usually lend a pretty smooth injection, especially on the long esters. Short esters tend to cause me some pain, but some individuals tolerate them pretty well. So let your own experience be your guide here.

--Feel free to post additional successful recipes or upper concentration limits using 2/20, and I can add them to the list, guys.



Preview of Advanced Recipes Using Alternative Solvents:
Once you've mastered these concepts and techniques, it's time to go on to advanced brewing using alternative solvents. Here's a teaser:

--Super high-concentration/low-volume injections (e.g. Test600, Deca600, Prop250)
--Low-pain or pain-free: pain will be significantly reduced by alternative carriers/solvent ratios, but still will reflect an individual's tolerance for a specific compound/ester.
--Thin mixtures, injectable with a slin pin
--Using BA/BB + EO, perhaps Benzyl Salicylate or Guaiacol, depending on the compound
--Plus the ability to make oil-based oral injectables - d-bol, anadrol, and others in the works


Cheers,

-W-


Notes and General Guidelines:

*Benzyl Alcohol (BA) and Benzyl Benzoate (BB) as percentages of total volume of final product. For simplified conversion instructions, see thread entitled Whitey's Easy Conversion Method.

**For all short esters (acetate, prop, phenylprop), concentrations above 100mg/ml (with traditional solvents) begin to move closer to pain threshold in most people

***Some find the higher concentration long-ester injections to be painful. I do not, personally, but be warned. I also prefer to avoid cyp when possible - as mentioned, it can be a finicky compound and has caused quite a few homebrewers a bit of grief.


----------



## powders101 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Posted by: Vitruvian-Man*

*Test E/C/D @ 20mL 500mg/mL*

150mg/mL Test E - 30% [3 Grams]
150mg/mL Test Cyp - 30% [3 Grams]
200mg/mL Test Decanoate - 40% [4 Grams]

Grapeseed Oil - 7.5mL
5%BA - 1mL
20%BB - 4mL

2%/20% also works

-------------------------------------

*Testosterone 600mg/mL Blend @ 20mL*

Testosterone Enanthate powder - 12g (displaces approx. 10.2ml ~ 51% total volume)
3%BA – 0.6mL
10%BB – 2mL
25%EO – 5mL
11% Oil – 2.2mL

-------------------------------------

*Primo 250mg /mL*

17.5% Primo Powder – 15g
25.5% Oil
35%EO
20%BB
2%BA

-------------------------------------

*NPP - 200mg /mL @ 20mL*

NPP powder - 4 Grams
100% EO - 12.6mL
2%BA - 0.4mL
20%BB - 4mL

-------------------------------------

*Tren E 125mg / Mast E 125mg / Test E 125mg*
Blend of 375mg/ml

10ml conversion

TrenE 1.25g (1.06ml)
MastE 1.25g (1.06ml)
TestE 1.25g (1.06ml)
3%BA (0.3ml)
30%BB (3ml)
Oil (3.6ml)

-------------------------------------

*Tren E 250mg / Mast E 250mg*
Blend of 500mg/ml

10ml conversion

TrenE 2.5g (2.125ml)
MastE 2.5g (2.125ml)
3%BA (0.3ml)
30%BB (3ml)
EO (1.5ml)
Oil (1ml)


----------



## Collinb (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey quick question about a blend idea:

Do you think this blend would be possible

Test E 150/NPP 150/EQ 150 @ 20mL


3 Grams of each powder
100% EO - 8.4mL
2%BA - 0.4mL
20%BB - 4mL


Do I have that right?  I think I did the EO math wrong I feel like Id need more


----------



## Pignus (Nov 14, 2012)

Just add the powder, .4ml BA, 4ml BB. Then start adding warm carrier oil until you hit the 20 ml mark. Don't try to calculate the amount of oil needed in advance or find the displacement of individual powders in solution, it's a lot easier to just add oil until you get there. 
Example: 
I use 100g of test E and want it at 250 mg / ml. So I know I will have 400 ml when all said and done. 
2% BA = 400x.02 = 8 ml
20% BB = 400x.20 = 80 ml
Now add in my 100 g powder and start adding warm oil until the total volume in the beaker is 400 ml


----------



## Littlebigguy (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello 101 brother , I read your thread on recipes and loved them. I was wondering If you could help me out as I see you know your stuff. I’m looking to brew injectable anadrol , but cannot use gaulcol. 
Do you know a recipe that would work at 25mg - 50mg with just eo,bb,ba gso ? I would prefer it being at 50mg per ml so I only take 1 cc a day of it . But if it’s only possible with 25mg per ml I’ll do that . I have been researching my butt off but am getting know where fast . I would appreciate any help offered .


----------

